# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Post a pic of your cat sleeping in your case

## jeff_75

this happens a lot when i practice and leave my case unattended.

----------


## AlanN

You should write a tune "Cat Hair in my Calton"

----------


## Mike Crocker

...or Cat Coffin...

----------


## WJF

If any of my cats ever even attempted sleeping in my case I'd be posting a picture in a thread entitled "Post a Picture of Your Cat on a Rotisserie"  

Don't get me wrong ... I love my cats (4 of 'em) but I sure don't want any of them in any of my cases ...

----------

padawan

----------


## AlanN

Our cat is so dang skittish, she wouldn't even think of going in a case, although the calton looks like a "purr-fect" sleeping space. I even describe the large one I have as a queen-size bed for the F-5.

Hey Wayne,

You don't know me, but I played on Tom Hanway's CD with Barry and Vassar, which I think you did too.

----------


## fmspinc

here are a few

----------


## WJF

Ok ... I have to admit ... it does look like a wonderful resting place for a cat but I still don't want one of mine anywahere near my case. Many things could happen, few of them good.

AlanN ... you're right! I was on Tom's CD ... last cut as I recall as part of the mando quartet that provided the intro to "Moscow Nights" ... That was a while ago but a fun session. What cut(s) were you on? I'll have to dig it out and give it a listen.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Here is my little Gandalf doing the same. #Notice the cuddling of my string wiping cloth. Great neck support though isn't it?

----------


## mad dawg

fmspinc --- is it just my imagination, or is that an exceptionally large cat sleeping in your case?

----------


## AlanN

Hey Wayne,

Yeah, Tom wanted me on that "Moscow Nights", couldn't get it it together, as I recall. I played on "Nashville Blues", Barry and I did a twin break, came out pretty good, with Bob Harris and Vassar. I know Ben Freed; should you see him, tell him I said hi.

- Alan

----------


## Hoyt

This is no joke. I keep my empty cases closed because our cat has difficulty telling the difference between a litter box and any opened box/case. He hasn't ruined an instrument case, but I had a really nice hard computer case that had to be trashed.

Otherwise, he's quite cool.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hey AlanN and Wayne, the thread is about cats in mando cases! #Congratulations though (PM him)! #Hoyt, the Calton you see actually has a spot in it where my frind's cat pi&*ed one night. #I was so mad and it took quite a few chemicals to get rid of the smell, plus the plush isn't exactly as plush as it used to be!

----------


## fmspinc

Mad Dog, no the cat is normal size, its just the angle. Although our new kitten (at 8 mos. is already bigger than this cat, and we expect he could top out at about 20 lbs.)

----------


## fmspinc

... and here's one in a violin case

----------


## WJF

Hi mandoJeremy BushJunior ... apologies to you and anyone else who felt that my brief "conversation" with Alan was an attempt at hijacking the thread ... certainly wasn't my intent and I'd dare say wasn't Allan's either. I think we were probably caught in in the "gee it's a small world, we're on the same CD and here we are in the same thread too" syndrome.

We apparently both have cats too, hence our original interest in this thread.

Anyway, please accept my apologies again for the 'non cat in the case content'

Wayne

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Introducing "Mac" or Ms. McWilliams, the Cafe's grandma cat who has her own dedicated case for sleeping. Has anyone else noticed that if you leave a Calton or a TKL open cats choose the most expensive option every time?

----------

padawan, 

scottnesbit

----------


## siliqua

One of the guys in our jam wrote a tune called "Catch It In The Fiddle Case"....

Say it real slow a couple times....

----------


## levin4now

I guess these are F-style cats?...

My mother-in-laws cat likes to stretch and pull her claws through the rug. I hope your cats aren't doing that with your nice Calton tartan linings!

----------

Malin

----------


## Tom C

They do seem to mold better to the F styles

----------


## Russ(String-Alley)

This could never happen but:
Imagine closing your case not looking.............get to the gig and the cats in there when you get ready to go up......

"and on cat tonight...................."

----------

CindyB

----------


## fmspinc

I don't want to point the thread in any manner more scatological than it already is, but I too have had a cat 'poo' on a nice new smalldog case cover. It washed out OK , but was , obviously, never new again. Still, cats will crawl into anything left open, and I really don't mind.

----------


## Chris Cantergiani

My cat Max - just waking up. 
His request - "O Solo Meow."
I told him I only play Bluegrass.
So he asked for "Little Birdie".

Chris

----------


## Nik-chick

Our cat threw up on my Dad's case, seeped in and ruined the finish on a brand new top-of-the-line Samick 12-string guitar.

Russ: VERY funny. Whole new meaning to playing on cat gut.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Cat pee doesn't come out. My cat went in a banjo case. I called the maker to see what could be done. He said "yea there's something you can do, throw it away." So the Stelling got a new case, and I promised the cat to take up the mandolin. Now everyone's happy.

----------


## fmspinc

... and one more. This 'kitty' is only 8 mos. old.

----------

scottnesbit

----------


## LeftCoastMark

DON'T THROW AWAY THAT CASE YOUR CAT PEED IN!!! Rumor has it that cat pee is the ESSENTIAL key ingredient in Charlie Derrington's TOP SECRET DISTRESSED LOAR PERFUME mix. 

Think about it...you've got an 80 year-old instrument that's been kicking around gawd knows where and at some point along the line, somebody's cat got in that case and TOOK A PEE!

Yes friends, if you want that essential distressed loar smell, that scent that loar afficianados inhale with relish from a true OLD LOAR, you've got to have some cat piss.

And not just any old cat will truely suffice. The ideal VINTAGE LOAR CAT PISS will come from some old barn tomcat, fed on barn mice and milk straight from the udder.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Like I said earlier, my Calton had a cat pee in it but I did get the scent out with lots of scrubbing and chemicals. #Also, lots of Febreeze and I let the case dry and air out for a few days. #I definitely wouldn't throw it out!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Been there done that..we've had four or five cats over the past 30 years..and every one of them makes a beeline for an open case

----------


## rnjl

Hey, I can top this story- many years ago, my college girlfriend's cat gave birth to a whole litter of kittens in her guitar case! 

I think she had lent the guitar out or it was being fixed or something. 

I'm allergic to cats, I'm leaving this thread and going back to haiku (as opposed to going back to work. . . )

Neal

----------


## Dan Adams

Looking like she is on a guilt trip. Caught looking for a place to sleep. It was available in the next case.

----------


## Banger

Sorry guys, I couldn't resist.

----------


## jeff_75

"I swear, I've done nothing..."

----------


## JiminRussia

And all along I thought that I had a unique cat. Heck! I guess that Maggie is just plain old cat, but then again, that's why we love her.

----------


## Bill James

Harley

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hi JiminRussi, can you guess what my Gandalf cat is?.....He is a Russian Blue. I thought you would appreciate, I know that I do because he is the most loving cat.

----------


## mandolinquent

I have 4 very nosey, curious cats. The whole kitty-in-a-case thing started about 3 years ago for me when I bought my first Taylor guitar. My only female cat made a dash for the case everytime I opened it! I thought she was nuts and just liked the Taylor case- but no. My most recent case purchase was last week when I bought a new D-shape case for my newly restored violin. As soon as I got home I opened the case to play a few tunes. 20 minutes later I return to the case to find one of the cats laying inside. I'm hoping to purchase a Pegasus mando case in the next few months, and I'm sure my cats will take more than a few naps in it! My only complaint with all of this is the hair that is left in my cases as a reminder of who REALLY runs the house! Cats rule. P.S. They also LOVE instrument strings! Anytime I change a string on an instrument, at least one of my cats is sitting next to me _anticipating_ the moment I lay the old string down. Putting ON the new string is whole 'nother ordeal. Ever try to put a new string on while a cat bats at your hand the entire time? not easy!

----------

kegcrowe, 

Trav'linmando

----------


## blister96

this is the last photograph i got to make of my beloved Kelsie, who died last fall. i had been out shooting photographs at a contra dance for a friend, and when i returned, i stayed up late practing the mandolin. when i got up from the couch to put my mando away, i found Kelsie in the case (under the lamplight, which was warm). i found my camera, loaded some high speed film, and shot a roll in what seem liked three minutes. this is the last photo from that roll. kelsie died about 8 days after this (acute kidney failure), and i actually processed this roll after she was gone. she was my little love for 16-1/2 years, and i am glad to have these images for my final remembrance of her.....kim

----------


## blister96

sorry, i didn't get the photo of kelsie posted along with my note...so sorry! kim

----------


## blister96

one more photo, if you'll allow me...you can see Kelsie's face a bit more in this shot...she surely did love that mando case.  :Wink:  kim

----------


## MandoVin

My cats have always believed an open guitar or mandolin case is the best seat in the house. Here's "Newt" relaxing in my old mando case which seems to be a custom fit for him.

----------

nytes, 

spiral

----------


## dangerjudy

Mandovin thats a GREAT picture! I laughed out loud!

----------


## bratsche

I absolutely LOVE this thread, and am saving all the pictures. Seven cats currently reside here with my husband and me. Cats are the coolest creatures on Earth, imo. I would love to be able to share pictures of them with you, but still have to figure out how to accomplish this without teaching them any new bad habits. You see, all my instruments are kept in the only room of the house that's "off limits" to them - sort of a combo practice/craft/guest room - and I'm pretty fastidious about keeping cases shut when they're unoccupied, due to some past bad experiences.

But thanks for the wonderful contributions. I hope this thread lasts as long as the "post a picture of yourself" one!  :Wink: 

bratsche

----------


## Brookside

Hey Kim, heaven is full of open mando cases. Our friends will be waiting for us there.

----------


## coydog

I think I saw at least one other dog picture on this thread. My small dog loves sleeping on my Small Dog case cover...

----------


## mandroid

After a trip to the Vet for "getting fixed" , they take awhile to get comfortable in anything that resembles a carrier box.

----------


## Django Fret

Here is a different kind of cat in a case...

----------


## Bill James

Awe come on Bratsche, give em' each a little nap in an old case and snap a few images. You big meannie...don't you know cats ALWAYS get their way.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Dang Django Fret!!! #I always leave up it to you to make me die laughing as I am scrolling down a page to see what is new!!! #It is always unexpected with you!!!

----------


## Nik-chick

D'Jango: You beat me to the strange pic idea. I was going to do one of my cat-shaped purse in a gig bag. I didn't have my camera tho. Yours was MUCH better. *L*

----------


## pickinpox

I don't have a cat so will Dr. Pepper, the bluegrass parrot (who can meow) suffice?

I did however get this TKL case from Scott Tichenor. It was the one his Collings F came in. #He had it only a short while, but long enough to get some cat hair in it!

----------


## mandoJeremy

That would make a gourmet feast for all of the Cafe cats pictured! Gandalf is actually drooling while looking at the monitor!

----------


## levin4now

Yes Django. Sweet sweet humour. That's the kind of thing that people groan about when I try it. Good thinking.

ADM

----------


## fmspinc

This topic has become a favorite - thanks for starting it. We even made the Home page highlights. I have three cats entered so far.

----------


## Django Fret

Mandojeremy, Nik-Chick and Levin4now, I am glad you liked it. 

Now, how about a case in a CAT(scan)?

----------


## Nik-chick

pickinpox: You'd best not teach Dr. Pepper that! If he develops that bad habit and then goes to visit Sally, Rhonda could wind up with bird poop in her case!

D'Jango: *LOL*

----------


## mandoJeremy

Django, what were the results of the scan?

----------


## mandopete

Oh, I just couldn't resist . . . . . .

----------


## mandoJeremy

I hope that litter is scoopable and that you have one mighty big pooper scooper mandopete!

----------


## fmspinc

Oh, we've had kittens.. guess the Stinnett will have to find another home.

----------


## bratsche

This will have to suffice, for now... ;-)

----------


## Ajvessey

Best picture ever MandoVin. It exemplifies why I love cats!

----------


## Brookside

Spooky kitty in a Taylor guitar case.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Little Lover Blue Sky Velcro Baguette, the Cafe's other kitty. That's the name you get when you let a 4 year old name her cat. It's since been shortened to "Lover". She's testing out Ted's Lewis Django case during the Stiernberg workshop jam at my house. Pic by Ted.

----------


## Flanagan

It's Mine I tell you...Mine!

Missy waits for me to open my case every night. At least someone is listening when I practice!

----------


## Lee

Pickinpox, maybe you've just hit on the other secret ingredient to the Loar-scent potion.

----------


## fmspinc

Here's my youngest daughter and 'Miles'. Looks like she has him on a leash - which happens to be my best mandolin strap !?

----------


## delsbrother

OK, long setup for a (maybe) small payoff, but here goes..

Reading the "cheapo 5 string emando" thread for the heck of it (and because I love cheapo emandos). 

Saw Niles' post about 3/4 sized guitars converted to emando...

Switched to cruising eBay for children's guitars to convert..

Found this - purrfect for all you V lovers out there (here's the payoff):

http://i11.ebayimg.com/03/i/01/63/bc/b5_1_s.JPG

OK, so it's not sleeping in it (heck, most of the cats in this thread aren't asleep!) and it's neither a mandolin nor a case (and yet strangely, it's also... uh, both). Well... whatever. I thought it was funny anyway.  p.s. I want it.

----------


## Ajvessey

Ahh this thread is so funny! Every time I see it I realize how much I like cats and how much I miss having mine around when I'm away at school. Hey Fmspinc, how much does miles weigh? I really love that long hair type, and big cats can be so much fun.

----------


## fmspinc

Miles is still a kitten (as noted in some earlier pix on this thread). He is shy of 9 mos. We kinda expect he will be a 20 pounder. BIG.

Frank

----------


## Nik-chick

Delsbro: Why is Rio (the doll from the 80s I think I see on the right) nekid??? I didn't think this site allowed nudity! (Plastic is no excuse, if it was you could show a lot of Hollywood people nekid).

The cats, however, can be naked if they so choose (infact I dare anyone to try to dress one of them up!)

----------


## Tom C

Delsbrother,

 Nice <s>dolls</s> --Sorry, action figures.

----------


## delsbrother

Sorry, neither the dolls, the case, nor the cat are mine. I wouldn't have minded having the case, though... Which I suppose is disturbing..

----------


## Lee

Nik-chik; we agreed not to incite physical violence here. No clothes on the kitties please.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Okay, it may not be very politically correct, but I get a kick out of this quote by the great science fiction author/philosopher:
*"Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea."* 
-Robert A. Heinlein

----------


## Nik-chick

Lee: Oh, come on...I wanted to see someone dress up a Bill Meownroe or a Rhonda Vincat (if only with photoshop, not reality). Why not just do the fur on one's head and call it Chris Tabby?

Ted: EXACTLY!

----------


## GDAEx2

Love this thread! It took all of 5 minutes after I opened my case for Winnie Cat to make herself comfortable. Even though I always chase her out, she is persistant in climbing into whatever case is handy.

----------


## straight-a

Could have had a pic last night if a camera had been handy. Our lead singer and bass player's cat crawled into our mandolinist's Calton during practice. He usually perches atop my banjo case.

----------


## Django Fret

> Django, what were the results of the scan?


Mandojeremy, it turned out to be a case of MAS hysteria.

----------


## mandoJeremy

I think I suffer from that also! I will go ask Gandalf(my cat, not the wizard) if he could possibly give me a cat scan in the Freudian realm of his mind. Who knows what would show up!

----------


## Kirby161

my instructor has a weiner dog named killer that sleeps in his mando case, not a cat, but close to the same size.

----------


## Flowerpot

I love this thread! I dearly wish I had a picture of our dear departed friend of 15 years, Jed, in my mando case. It was one of his favorite places, but I somehow never took a picture of him there. He looked a lot like Gandalf!

So this may be a stretch, but here is a "kitty" that visited us three days ago and took a rest under a mesquite tree in the back yard. I doubt that he would fit in a mandolin case, but would probably like to rest in a mando-cello case if I had one. He came through our rod iron fence, a very tight fit, and rested is the shade until we got too close with the camera. He's been coming (or some other bobcat) to drink out of our pool for three years now.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Dude, that is a "real" bobcat!!!! #Great pic. #Just don't try to go pet him! #Seriously Flowerpot, did your cat have the same silver sheen to him when you saw him in the light? #I know Gandalf looks like a grey cat in the picture but that he is not. #That is one of the keys to having Russian Blues, plus they have 4 toes on the rear foot and 5 on the front and purple or mauve footpads. #Makes no sense for balance! Also, my mom used to have a bobtailed cat that was colored just like the pic and my last cat was a bobtailed Siamese.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hey mandopete, I think I have very similar pics of myself in my younger days!

----------


## Flowerpot

Well, mandojeremy, Jed looked very much like a Russian blue, except his eyes were green to yellow-green. His mother was Siamese and his father was -- well, nobody is sure. He was the greatest cat there ever was, and I swear he understood as much English as a 4-year old child. Here he is in his prime, about 3 years old; the silver sheen was lost in his later years, but not the twinkle in the eyes... sniff. And he loved the mandolin; he's drape his front paws over my right leg as I played and look up and nod his head at the end of a song if he approved.

----------


## Tom C

OK guys, your starting to break the rules without with having a mando case.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Hey Flowerpot, he was a very beautiful cat. He does look a lot like Gandalf. I am sure you miss him. Thanks for sharing the pic.

----------


## mandoJeremy

There is a Calton in the background and I am sure of it!

----------


## Joe F

Not a cat, but potential cat food! Her name is Rosebud, and our cat Thomasina gets along with her very well.

----------


## kilowhiskey99

I have posted this one a while back, but it fit the topic so here goes again. The mandolin is Laurel #3.

Kraig

----------


## Nik-chick

No sooner did I get the mandolin I borrowed out of the case than in went the cat. You wouldn't think that would happen with the kind I can have in the dorm.

Picture is here as I have no way to resize it, and Tripod won't let me post pics.

That's my purse by the way.

----------


## mandoJeremy



----------


## WireBoy

Ok, Here is my cat Timon relaxing.

----------


## OdnamNool

> Originally Posted by  (mandoJeremy @ Feb. 20 2004, 09:49)
> 
> Django, what were the results of the scan?
> 
> 
> Mandojeremy, it turned out to be a case of MAS hysteria.


Case scanning! #How very interesting! #And to think that all this time I thought that cats were more interested in _fish_ as opposed to cases... #Ya know...salmon, sole, haddock... #(Golly, I'm surprised that I remembered that!) #

----------


## jimini_pickit

Well, my cat's long gone to meet her maker...but I did catch this 'cool cat' hopping in my case once I started playing!

----------


## Keith Miller

My kids don't try and hide in the case AFTER i start to play, they try and hide the case BEFORE I play

----------


## phynie

I know that this has been going on for far too long but I just had to add a picture of Renaldo the Superhamster!

----------


## plunktone

I guess it's time to get a mandola because this kitty is just too big for my mando case.
-jamie

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

OK, so he's not a cat, and he's not in my case. But with a face like that, I couldn't resist!

----------

cayuga red

----------


## WireBoy

hey plunktone,
 very interseting choice of PLAID inside your case ?!?!

----------


## OdnamNool

What an adorable dog, OAGIGE! #What kind of dog is it?

----------


## AlanN

OnlyaGibson,

You gotta write a tune "Dog Drool on my Calton"! Nice doggie

----------


## OdnamNool

Argh. You again... I'm not talking to you... (Ooops, I guess I just did...)

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

He's mostly English Springer Spaniel. When I got him at the adoption center, I thought there was something familiar about him. Check out the cover on Grisman's "Dawg 90" album.

----------


## Greg H.

Our cat managed to fit himself in the case, just not that Lemur tail (I've never seen another cat with a tail like that).

----------


## fmspinc

Great tail .. couldn't you crop out that banjo ??

----------


## Greg H.

Sorry, there's only so much you can do with a picture taken with a palm pilot (in any case I was never very good with diagonal cropping). We're still hoping he'll grow into the tail (he was only 6 months old at the time of the picture). He's big enough now that he's given up on mice and started hunting rabbits (caught 2 thus far--I need to try and limit this as it's distressing the kids).

----------


## Lee

Greg, several times I recal my cat (RIP 6-weeks ago) would find a rabbit hutch. He'd devour one or two and leave a few tell-tail remains on the back patio. The last one he'd gently bring into the house and drop by my feet, still very much alive. Then we'd both run around the house trying to catch it. If he caught it first he'd never dispatch of it, but drop it again and let if run off. I really think he was trying to teach me how to catch rabbits.

----------


## Greg H.

Uh oh, I see a real crisis brewing. If he starts doing that he's going to quickly be limited to indoors only. I, of course, would never catch the rabbit. The German Shepherd and Golden Retreiver, however, would have a field day. The chaotic mess left by the pursuing dogs, the little surprises found behind the TV or under the couch. Ugh!

----------


## Stillpicking

This is a pic of "Tobey" he is a Siberian forest cat and 4 months old. He should get to be 25 lbs when he is full grown, so we are all making "good friends" with him before he gets any bigger. Right now he likes my mandolin playing I just hope he still likes it when he is fullgrown!

----------


## Greenmando

Not quite a cat, but my girls love to play in the cases.







dead links, I will repost.

----------


## JGWoods

Miss Sophie the bengal at rest...

----------


## danb

I don't have a picture, but y'all might like this story.. I just got back from Nashville where I was recording a couple or three tracks on Jack Schultz's Loar. The night before we were in the studio we were over at Tim O'Brien's place to practice some, and we had a number of instruments out as you can imagine. Tim had an adolescent (or maybe about 10 week old) kitten in the house who was busy splaying himself out all over couches and what not. We never actually saw him in the Calton, but the next day in the studio I noticed the Loar had lots of little white hairs all over it. I'm kicking myself now that I didn't get some kind of picture

----------


## phiddlepicker

Here's one of our mandocats. The Mando doesn't go to that case, just happens to be where i left it. My cam doesn't show how really ugly this cat truly is. My Maine Coon Otis died and a friend of mine begged me to take in this stray when she was a wee kitten.

----------


## phiddlepicker

btw....the cat's name is Jezebel :Smile:

----------


## violmando

Don't have a pic, but my cats love BOTH my mando and fiddle cases--will lie on top if not open! I partially solved it by giving my Diva cat(aka Chloe) an old guitar gig bag to cuddle up on, but I am resolved to having HAIRY instruments!

----------


## Billy Mack



----------


## OdnamNool

Pleather (?) !!!

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

You lucky dog, Billy Mack! Halle Berry in your mandolin case!

----------


## french guy

************* CURLY CAT **************

----------


## french guy

********************************
***********QUILTED CAT***********
********************************

----------


## french guy

*************BLACK FACE**************

----------


## french guy

CAT TUNED

----------


## bjc

And I thought my "little" (12LBS--a subtantial pet) Neko was being original...of course she barely fits in the case anymore, but it doesn't stop her from trying...

----------


## 4-Row Picker

> My son Cory's cat.


Thanks for the help, Scott. Love The site!!!

This is Katie...(if it works)

----------


## flairbzzt

Ok, enough cats...

----------


## flairbzzt

Number two

----------


## AlanN

Finally snagged her...

----------


## rmcintos

Mitch.

----------


## Doug Edwards

Maybe I should get one of those double cases for Stubbs and Mercy.

----------


## evanreilly

Bill (in case) & Berthy (leaving the stage)...

----------


## Tom C

While most of you carry your cats around in your mando cases, I found this nifty little carrier. no hate emails please. I am a huge animal lover and probably get along better with them than my friends! It just been a bit slow here lately.

----------


## Lee

Moderator!!

----------


## danb

Lee: thanks for letting me know.


HAHAHAH!

----------


## fmspinc

I am having a hard time not sending hate mail - funny, I guess (?) lets keep this site to mando (and cat) content only.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Okay, let me give my latest cat story. I haven't been on the Cafe in over a week because I leave the side cover off of my computer (I build them and I am constantly overclocking things and upgrading various parts) when my kitty decides he would back up to it and spray it (yes, pee-pee!). So, it fried my $200 video card, one of my 512mb memory chips, and my motherboard!!!!! Stupid cat...but I still love him and he hasn't sprayed the mando cases yet! Isn't it funny that the first time I am able to log on to the CAFE again the first thing I see in the "Post A Picture" section was the cat in the case! How about posting a pic of your cat spraying anything in your house?

----------


## mandoJeremy

Oops, and I KNOW all of you missed me right? Who else can critique the scrolls?

----------


## diamond ace

welcome back dude! you missed some great stuff. LOL

----------


## onlyagibsonisgoodenuff

Our fiddle player had a cat get in his case at band practice one night, and because he had some papers in there, I guess she thought it was a litter box. I've found one solution to the cat in the case problem, and that is, when I take the mandolin out, I close the top of the case.

----------


## Lee

MandoJeremy, was it a male, spayed? If yes, and no; yuck!

----------


## mandopete

Sheesh, cats & computers.....

We've taken to calling this one "The Consultant" as she likes to spend a lot of time on the computer.

----------


## mandoJeremy

Lee, yes he is a male and no he isn't neutered! And YES, YUCK!

----------


## mandoman15

here's a picture of a cat sleeping *cough *cough in my case....

----------


## BlueMt.

Cats? We don't need no stinkin' cats! #

----------


## Blueglass

what a great thread. thanks for the pictures. my cat won't go near my case because the first time she tried, it slamed shut on her tail. she's ok, but the case is no place she want to lie.

----------

I wouldn't want cat or dog or any animals hair near or in my case. I don't want to stand up for a gig with cat hair all over my mando. It is original though.

----------


## Gail Hester

Meet my Wheaten Terrier "Bonnie", she does not shed.

----------


## BlueMt.

> 


Rascal(above) thinks Bonnie is hot.

----------


## All_Smiles_Tonight

> While most of you carry your cats around in your mando cases, I found this nifty little carrier.




You know almost all mass murderers started out being cruel to animals.

----------


## Gail Hester

QUOTE: Rascal(above) thinks Bonnie is hot. 

Im sure Rascal and Bonnie would get along fine. She is high maintenance though, pictured here more recently with her Master Model.

----------


## mandoman4807

A dog with a Master Model, now I have seen it all! Yikes 


 


Darrell

----------


## Tom C

Great shot!

----------


## phiddlepicker

Arrgghhh...too cute....blood sugar out of control...gaaaaaack...need insulin....!!!

----------


## Northern Mando

It was all fun and games till the buggers whizzed on the fuzz. Now I have to hide the case from the dogs.

----------


## fmspinc

OK, I'll take one...

----------


## Keith Miller

will have to keep the kitten pic away from the kids, just lost our 16 year old and they want a replacement shame they have to grow up

----------


## saznpins

I remembered reading this thread a while back and had to revive it because I had forgotten about this picture and it flashed across the screen today on the "my pictures" screensaver 

They like it when I play (crazy dogs!)

----------


## Scotti Adams

..heres Emmylou and a Rose..Emmylou is my daughters cat...

----------


## fmspinc

I love those calico cats .. maybe I'll have my mandolin painted that way ?

----------


## Scotti Adams

> I love those calico cats .. #maybe I'll have my mandolin painted that way ?


..well let me tell you..Emmy doesnt act as cute as she looks...she has recently found out what a Super Soaker can do to cat fur...

----------


## fmspinc

Who said cats were supposed to be nice, and it is their house you know.

----------


## RJ Rummie

haha, this is an awesome thread

----------


## El Rey del Mando

I just wanted to see if I can post a picture now.

----------


## El Rey del Mando

Wow! I can post pictures after all this time.Thanks very much to Grandmainger for the great information on what program to install and the step by step instructions.Anyone having trouble sizing/posting pictures should read his post. Thanks again,

          John

----------


## jefflester

Wow, El Rey, that's quite a tail! Very long and nice flame, er... stripes!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

What can I say (sniffin' the f-hole?)

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I guess they know a good thing when they see it

----------


## Flowerpot

You're a braver man than me Darryl; is one kitten actually putting a paw on Lloyd? I guess they are still pretty young there, hard to do too much damage. Too cute!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

3 weeks old ..OK....more..no flippin way

----------


## fmspinc

When do they get their spots ?

----------


## Keith Miller

watch those claws, I had a cat that used one of my mandos as a scratching post  puts a new complexion on the term distressed !
Keith

----------


## frets1

It's amazing! Female cats exhibit the same behavioral characteristics as human females. They both love to nap and they both try to fit themselves into things that are five sizes too small and then ask; "Does this make my butt look big?" # #

----------


## barricwiley

Wow, I thought I knew how to stir things up at home, whew!
Loved the pic too.
RDW

----------


## Lee

No case here, but we have mandolin and cat content.

----------


## wayfaringstranger

My girlfriend's cat, Oberon. If he can climb into something, he probably will.

----------


## craigw

Whitley a 15 lb. Maine Coon

----------


## HarmonyRexy

Here's Toby, the chihuahua and CareFree Cat with 'The Saint'.
My son is allergic to cat dander so CareFree is as close to the feline as we can get! They both have on their mandolin collars.
Sleeping in the case just wasn't an option for the pets... at least I could get them in the picture. Our hamster, Banjo, wasn't as cooperative... (figures)

----------


## Tom C

What mandolin is that? A style with F style headstock. Bound holes and block inlay. ....Verrrrry Interesting.

----------


## HarmonyRexy

Bernard Allen built the mandolin. He, also, makes violins.
I wish that I could have captured the beauty of the instrument with the camera... the finish is done in shades of black and the inlays are really nice.
He's definitely gotten some admiring stares!

And best of all, he sounds EVEN better than he looks!!!

Thanks for asking about my 'interesting' mandolin, Tom! He's a Goody!

----------


## fmspinc

... Caught one waking up ...

----------


## Kevin K

fmspinc,

What kind of case is that?

----------


## plunktone

Piwi had to settle for the case because Kalimba (next to last pic on page 4 of this thread) had taken over her favorite spot on the couch. She wasn't too happy about it.
-jamie

----------


## fmspinc

Case is a Pegasus; mandolin (in background) is my Stinnett (with James tailpiece installed).

----------


## danb

Betsy in the old F4 case

----------


## Dan Adams

Izzi, I said the mandolin case! When are you going to learn? Dan

----------


## Ira Chavis

The late Sphinx and Farroe at their best in an oversized mandolin case 



Two cats are better than one

Ira

----------


## danmills

Ruby often leaves the room when I play mandolin. Apparently she likes guitar better.

----------


## otterly2k

Ms. Moxie
she is the smallest mammal in the household, and queen of all she surveys...

----------


## otterly2k

Her brother Milo is a big guy, tho'... so he had to park in the OM case...

----------


## otterly2k

however, he is usually more comfortable like this...

----------


## Ken

Mikey, he thinks that he's the king of the house, but Sugar the 18 year old female tabby doesn't buy that.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

This is Pi...who enjoys the lightweight, sturdy protection, and snug custom fit of a Travelite case.

----------


## AlanN

Yes, my cat digs the travelite too (I don't dig the cat hair, though...)

What is that thing underneath the neck?

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> What is that thing underneath the neck?


It's a Humistat.



Larry

----------


## AlanN

Thanks, Larry

----------


## Gibson A5

My cat ran away, but my puppy Joey likes to sleep in my case.
Bill P.

----------


## Keith Newell

Here's a picture of mine...yep sound asleep :Smile: 
Keith

----------


## Walter Newton

Mojo in my case

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Here's my kitty, Chloe, on her first B-day doing one of the things she loves to do best...

----------


## JEStanek

Walter, that cat's a monster!

Jamie

----------


## Pete Braccio

So, tonight I took my Breedlove out of it's case, played a bit, and then glanced down. I immediately thought of his thread.


Pete

----------


## tedincolorado

Sadie the Varmint

----------


## Greenmando

Not quite a cat, but my girls love to play in the cases.

----------

Woodrow Wilson

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Yesterday I had a gig at Sunflower Outdoor and Bike, one of my favorite holiday gig venues. They have a cat there who is sort of famous. His name is Stanley, and people come into the store just to see him. I rarely interact with him but this time around he was in my mandolin case not a minute after it was opened and spent the entire gig sleeping in it. I bet there a dozen pictures of him taken by different people that saw him, although no one photo'd us! He even has his own tent, a mini that is apparently made just for cats and dogs. Picture of Stanely follows with the text from his store staff page.

From the Sunflower Outdoor and Bike staff page:

Stanley

At Sunflower Since: Summer 2002
Job Description: Being Stanley
Favorite piece of gear: Whatever I can hide in at closing time so they can’t find me to put me in the office until tomorrow.
Newest Outdoor Purchase: Whatever we have to remove from the sales floor because I’ve laid on it for too long and gotten it dirty and hairy 
Most Recent Adventure: Sneaking out the back door and taking a walk down the back alley to the dumpsters behind La Parilla on a nice spring day.
When not working at Sunflower: I am vacationing at the Animal Clinic of Kaw Valley, helping keep many dogs in line (I get to be Stanley there too).
Currently Reading: I am far too busy being Stanley to read.

Taken with my cell phone:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Alternate Stanley shot from my cell phone camera.

----------


## violmando

Now Scott, you know the rule: anything laying down for any length of time BELONGS to the cat. It's THAT simple. I put a pair of socks on my bed the other day---out of the entire double bed, my cat Chloe HAD to lay on those socks to claim them as HERS.  I know it couldn't have been comfy as I roll my clean socks into balls, but it's the RULE! Yvonne

----------


## DougC

O.K. I think every cat owner should have the cat in the box as an avatar like I did. Cats seem to know what you value most. So yes, they will pick the most expensive case. They are excellent critics too. I know I'm doing will when my cat will listen. Now, I like dogs too. So maybe there should be equal time for puppies in the case?

----------


## mando1man

I don't have a picture of my cat in a case, because I don't leave my case open (anymore) and he's not allowed near any of my cases :-)

But I do have a good cat/case story involving Charlie Derrington on my website. It's the last anecdote on the page, scroll to the bottom:

"Swap Calton Cases, with Charlie Derrington"

http://www.robhainesstudio.com/anecdotes.htm

----------


## Barb Friedland

OK here's mine... Happens to be a guitar case but definitely a cat!

----------


## Chris Willingham

"the rooner" enjoys sitting in our banjo player's case during band practice. He is also a big fan of string changing time and fiddle bows.

----------


## John Malayter

Here's one...... :Coffee:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

These photos.are brilliant. I love cats (& dogs). 2 & a bit months ago me & my missus got a 5 month old Tabby & white cat from the local cat's home.he'd been found straying in a schoolyard & since no one claimed him, he was up for grabs. We'd gone to look at really young kittens,but Russell as he's now called,reached out with his paw from his cage to touch us as we looked at him - that was it - he came home with us. He's now 7 months old,oficially still a kitten until 12 months old,& he's a most beautifully affectionate animal & twice the size he was.
  I haven't got a recent pic.but i took this shortly after we got him & it's sort of typical still.We put the old towel in his basket,because it has his scent on it as it was in the carrying box we brought him home in,
                Saska  :Chicken:

----------


## Robert Moreau

Roger doesn't get into the case very often but loves to sit ON the case when it's time to pack up!

Well, I should take that as him appreciating the playing! :Smile: 

Rob

----------


## Robert Moreau

Oh, the pic

----------


## John Ritchhart

My cat peed in my banjo case many years ago. Apparently she wanted me to take up the mandolin. I called the manufacturer to find out what I could do to get the smell out. I talked to a very friendly rep who told me to sprinkle lots of baking soda throughout the case, then put some talcum powder on top of the baking soda (very important) then close the case tightly, and put it in my car. Then drive to the city dump and heave it as far down the hill as it would go. Then buy a new case.  :Laughing:

----------


## crazymandolinist

I'll bet if I put a pic of my fluffy cat in my mando case on my Myspace I could get a girlfriend right quick!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## D C Blood

One time a cat did something besides sleep in my mando case... :Crying:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Right ! - Now we want the pics.of the cats actually PLAYING the Mandolins (i'll go last),
                                                                                                                     Saska  :Grin:

----------


## jefflester



----------


## mandopete

Have sales increased?

----------


## Jim Yates

Sorry, no picture, but I used to play in a bluegrass group that practiced at our guitar player's house.  Bob had a number of cats and one of them slept in my mandolin caseduring each of our rehearsals.  One night, half way through a song, I noticed the cat coughing and wretching.  She quickly ran across the room and puked in the banjo players case, then returned to take a nap in my mandolin case.  Making a statement?

----------


## Landgrass

This is my parent's cat Cleopatra discovering my case for the first time. My cat Pendleton sleeps everywhere BUT my case.

----------


## mandomansuetude

performance ignored....

----------


## Pete Braccio

Same cat (see page or two back), different case.

----------


## SternART

> One time a cat did something besides sleep in my mando case...


That is a different thread!

----------


## Ronbo

Misti finds the Calton case a comfortable and relaxing place to listen to the mando.

----------


## Ronbo

Ops, didn't mean to do this.

----------


## Matt Bowe

Hank fits in nicely _under_ the case.

----------


## bigbike

> my cat max - just waking up. 
> His request - "o solo meow."
> i told him i only play bluegrass.
> So he asked for "little birdie".
> 
> Chris


cute!

----------


## bigbike

> "the rooner" enjoys sitting in our banjo player's case during band practice. He is also a big fan of string changing time and fiddle bows.




Don't know about bows, but besides cats getting in various instrument cases I have they love it when I change strings on any of my various instruments!  The old dead strings mysteriously end up all over the house even though mommy put them in the trash can!

----------


## words

> This could never happen but:
> Imagine closing your case not looking.............get to the gig and the cats in there when you get ready to go up......
> 
> "and on cat tonight...................."


You could just kind of thwop his side on the backbeat and use him as a rhythm instrument. "... rawr ... rawr ... rawr"

----------


## ccravens

OK - here's one from Texas.

----------


## sachmo63

My cat, Stinky in one of my past mandolin cases.......

----------


## Backlineman

not a mando case, but it is a case, and it is my cat.

----------


## Matt Bowe

Cat-o-caster.

----------


## Backlineman

big cat little case

----------


## Backlineman

better fit

----------


## Mark Gibbs

How do these cats get in the house in the first place? Security   :Confused: 
Just kidding :Wink:

----------


## Schlegel

Mine can only enter the house if you invite him...

----------


## mculliton123

Ah-choooo!!! enough with the cats, already! :Crying: 
grrrrrr..Step away from the mandolin.

----------


## D C Blood

This comes from one of our Silverangel owners, posted on the SA Myspace...

----------


## Scott Austin

Raised by cats in the wild.

----------


## Phil Vinyard

The best part of the new Gibson...

----------


## gummia

Here is mine... Every time the case is open she jumps in. Hihi.

----------


## TMitchell

Merlin loves practice time (but he doesn't seem to be getting any better).

----------


## MANNDOLINS

Little Maggie don't need no case...she likes the real thang.....I guess it's time to get a top on this mando. :Disbelief:

----------


## Fiddlehound

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against cat's. Catgut strings are the best on a fiddle. It's all fun and games until a case gets ######## in on even on an instrument. You will never get the smell out.

----------


## GRW3

Here's one of my cats. This is Sissy, an orange tabby. She has a twin brother Buddy. She's a real lap kitty. It's pretty common for her to be in my lap while I am playing.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

We have 5 cats and they inevitably go in the case if I leave it open ... and I've taken hundreds of pix of my mandolins ... but it's never occured to me to post a picture of one of the cats in the case!  :Laughing:

----------


## JonZ

The bloodhound don't fit.

----------


## Don Christy

are pit bulls allowed 'round here?

----------


## Bob Clark

OK, so he's not asleep in my case.  He enjoys mandolin music too much to sleep through it.  Robyn comes running to listen anytime he hears my mandolin.  It's not music in general that he likes, because he has no interest in my piano.  He just really enjoys the mandolin.  He's a great cat!  I thought the cat people among us might like to see his picture. :Smile:

----------


## jaycat

Take a look at my avatar at left. 20-pound Papa prefers to hunker down in a roomy guitar case (even when not asleep).

----------


## Paul Busman

Not in the case, but here's Josie curled up with my Fullerton Gloucester (pre-modifications)


I'd love to report that she's enthralled with the mandolin when I play it, but she couldn't care less one way or the other.  That chair was probably warm from me sitting and playing...

----------


## Kevin Turinsky

I didn't realize this is such a universal phenomenon. We've got loads of these shots...



The first shot is "Syncro" campin' out in our daughter's cello case. The second one, he's in my mandolin case. He's always eager for music practice or a jam session around the house.

----------


## dustyamps

Olivia tosses and turns while sleeping.

----------


## Goodin

> olivia tosses and turns while sleeping.


haha!!!

----------


## Peggy Cabe

> Olivia tosses and turns while sleeping.


That is truly priceless!

----------


## Duanesworld

it didn't take my cat very long to make this  case his new crib!

----------


## walt33

My cats are mostly feral, even though they've lived in the house for four years. So, while they'll sleep on beds and chairs, and on my feet, they warily avoid potential traps like arms, boxes and instrument cases. :-( On the other hand, I never leave my cases open for very long.

----------


## mandobassman

I have lots of pictures of my cats in mandolin cases, but I thought I'd share this one instead.

----------


## d28martin

Must be Nashville Cats...play clean as country water...

both of our cats love my cases....one loves to pluck strings with her teeth while I'm playing ...a rather annoying habit.

----------


## somanyrhodes

How about a dog?

----------


## Wastafair

Hi,
Here is my little "Tigrette"!

----------


## Heymate

This is Lemonade..She is Sour But Nice.....This time she favours the Violin Case!

----------


## TerryBurnsKing

This is my Ibi. She passed away last summer...but she was a great little friend and a music lover.

----------


## Darren Bailey

I recall a thread of pictures of cats in cases. Tonight I caught my cat making a home where she didn't belong.

----------


## bratsche

Click *here* for that great thread.  Worth resurrecting, IMO, even though I can't participate in it, as our numerous cats are strictly not permitted in the room where all the instruments and cases reside.    :Laughing: 

bratsche

----------


## Mandolin Mick

We have several large Norwegian Forest Cats and of course they're attracted to my open case. But, I make sure it's not kept open for their sake ... or they'll be the first cats on the moon!  :Smile:

----------


## Darren Bailey

here's evidence that my cat gets up to no good when I'm out of the room.

----------


## Kieran

> Click *here* for that great thread.  Worth resurrecting, IMO, even though I can't participate in it, as our numerous cats are strictly not permitted in the room where all the instruments and cases reside.   
> 
> bratsche


Great thread thanks! If only I had a camera to hand...

----------


## Matt Bowe

"..one loves to pluck strings with her teeth while I'm playing ..."

Tim - You are not alone. Our 5 month old kitten has the same habit.

----------


## DougC

We had a cat that would lead violin students into the room. Show them where to put their instrument and where to sit and then curl up in the opened case. Our other cat would sit on the piano bench during rehearsals and listen with rapt attention.

Now this generation of cats don't care as much about music. The tabby in my avitar loves the case and the other has potential as a host cat. We'll see.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

My 2 cats can go anywhere near my mandolins as they want,but they keep them out of my case,simply because i close it & place it on the floor. I've picked up both my briefcase at work & my mandolin case(s),forgetting that i'd not locked them, & had the contents hit the deck !.
*Mick* - You have _'several'_ of these !!. Don't ever forget to feed 'em or you're gone for sure. Stunningly beautiful cats.
   Our youngest (19 months old) cat Dylan,a 'Turkish Van',will bed down on anything that's left on the floor or our chairs/sofa.Here's Dylan in 'favourite mode'. He's fine until he starts snoring,
                                                                                                                                             Ivan

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Ivan,

Yes, another Norwegian Forest Cat fan! They're so big that they'll practically knock down the bedroom door when it's time to eat! I guess gentle giants is a good way to describe them. Big babies!  :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Mick - I'm envious !!. The only thing that prevents us having more than 2 cats is the small size of our 140 + year old home. There's barely enough room to 'swing a mouse' in our kitchen aka - 'cat feeding station',
                                                                                                          Ivan

----------


## mandolinlk

Thank you Joe Cleary for telling me about this thread! Here's my Dudley, wishing he was a mandolin!

----------


## JEStanek

If you want to make your cat carzy(ier) leave a case open, a carboard box, and a sheet of paper all on the floor in close proximity to one another.  Your cat won't know which one to lie in/on first.

Jamie

----------


## Glenny

Not a picture from a cat in a case , but on my lap during playing the mando:



with his devils grin...

----------


## Glenny

with  :Laughing: devils grin...

----------


## Wolfmanbob

Violin case.

----------


## SternART

My new Maine Coon kitten in training for case sitting. (12 weeks) With paws like that maybe a mandola or mandocello case.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## oneeyeross

> I recall a thread of pictures of cats in cases. Tonight I caught my cat making a home where she didn't belong.


What do you mean, where she didn't belong.  Cats belong where ever they wish to be, just ask them

----------


## bmm5255

Hey, dogs like 'em too.

Bruce

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I've merged another similar thread started by Darren Bailey a few days ago into this one for anyone wondering where it went. One of my all-time favorites, this one.

----------

delsbrother

----------


## oneeyeross

> Hey, dogs like 'em too.
> 
> Bruce


My black and tan mini likes to sit in my lap while I play...

----------


## Wastafair

"Grosminet" at top speed!

----------

Bob Clark, 

David Rambo, 

Han

----------


## lukmanohnz

"Do you mind?"

----------

Woodrow Wilson

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Lover, one of the two Mandolin Cafe cats testing out a Colorado Case Company box as the result of a new case cover that arrived.

----------

David Rambo

----------


## Anna Signorelli

Hi

since our cats love water they would never sleep in my mandolin case! "Coca" and "Cola" are sleeping in the wash basin:the wetter, the better  :Cool: 




Anna

----------


## Marc Berman

> If any of my cats ever even attempted sleeping in my case I'd be posting a picture in a thread entitled "Post a Picture of Your Cat on a Rotisserie"  
> 
> Don't get me wrong ... I love my cats (4 of 'em) but I sure don't want any of them in any of my cases ...


Boy times do change!! This post is 8 years old. Wayne, WLF, is my teacher. During lessons his favorite cat always climbs up on the table and settles in his case for a nice nap :Sleepy:  I'll see if I can get him to post a photo

----------


## WJF

> Boy times do change!! This post is 8 years old. Wayne, WJF, is my teacher. During lessons his favorite cat always climbs up on the table and settles in his case for a nice nap I'll see if I can get him to post a photo


Times do indeed change. Here is Miles, the best cat on my part of the planet, sleeping through another lesson. Fortunately, my students don't allow themselves to get quite this comfortable or to nap, although I'm reasonably sure that many have been tempted.  :Wink:

----------


## pumpdogg

My Case , friends cat. He has 2 cats and they are brothers and both jump in as soon as the mando comes out!

----------


## dustyamps

Olivia sneaks in my cases when I'm not looking.

----------


## lillywillow

Well the cases are lined with the most wonderfully soft cloth; if I could fit in to a mandolin case I would probably sleep in one to.  :Smile:

----------


## Mandobart

Here's Coal in my OM case.  He's a pretty big cat.

----------


## KitLarson

cats are great

----------


## SternART

"Where is my mandolin case?
I want my mandolin case!!!"
"AHHHHHHHHH!!!"

----------


## monk

This is Mary Manning's cat called Strummer. He took a fancy to my mandolin case during practice. He is sweet as can be but looks a bit frightening in this pic.

----------


## Bad Time Bill

If you want to discourage them this seems to work,at least for guitar cases (the snake is called Popcorn).

----------


## gauze

wow best thread ever. I'll take a picture of my friend john's cat in my case next time we jam my cat has no interest in my cases.

----------


## daveyclayton

My cat has no interest in the mandolin case but an on-the-shoulder view of the action is another story altogether!
Dave Clayton

----------

JEStanek

----------


## tpeters

This is Dave - he plays better than I do.

----------


## scottnesbit

Sophie is testing out the new case.

----------


## Andy Marshall

My cat Tazi liked to occupy my Weissenborn case when it was empty.  Neither the Weissenborn nor Tazi are still around, and I miss them both.

----------


## FraKo

Funny enough, I'm a newbie to mando, just bought one for Xmas. 
It arrived in a big carboard box, where the mando and its gigbag were separated. My cat jumped in the bag immediately, BEFORE the instrument ever got in. Now, how can I explain him that the gigbag is thought for the mando? By the way, it's a perfect fit to the cat ("At last!", he'd think "all those guitar cases and gigbags were too big"). Will soon post a picture.

----------


## Doghearty

He looks really happy.

----------


## MONami

Any of you guys have tab for _Cat Scratch Fever_?

----------


## Bob Bronow

Not actually inside the case and not actually a cat. But, still cute.



Sorry, the uploader insists on turning the photo sideways.

----------


## gauze

Tuxedo Cat in a mandolin gig bag, not sleeping. He's never done this before I think this thread gave him the idea.

----------


## ForestWalker

Here's Crystal, our sweet old (now deceased) part-Siamese enjoying my case when my Red Diamond was otherwise occupied.

----------


## goldrush

Two mandolin players in the house - one plays F5, the other plays bowl-back.
Guajillo -  the cat -  does not discriminate between the two.

----------


## Tim2723

H Goldrush and welcome!  How do you pronounce that name?  Cute cat.

----------


## goldrush

Guajillo is a Mexican name
sounds like wha-hee-yo
It's a type of chili pepper.

And of course, I think he's the best guy ever! He's a big fellow weighing in around 15-17 pounds.
And he doesn't mind all the mandolin practicing in the house one bit!

----------


## goldrush

what a fit!

----------


## yellowbarber

Betsy, the cyclo-kitty discovers my octave mandolin case


& helping decide which fiddle to play tonight

----------

little george

----------


## tommynorris

Camouflage cat..

----------


## pumpdogg

Tearin' loves the cheap A case

----------


## lukmanohnz

The Northern California lesser crested case cuddler:

----------


## Bob Clark

Here's a picture of Woodrow listening to me play from the vantage of my gig bag.  This was taken the day after his arrival with us, the first time he heard me play.  He took to the music right away and knew exactly what the gig bag was for.

----------


## Bob Clark

Robyn loves mandolin music.  After years of listening to me play, he finally decided to try out the mandolin case.  You will note that my Weber case is color coordinated inside and out to match his fur.  He was so pleased with his new bed that I had to put my mandolin away in another case today, so I wouldn't disturb him. You can guess who rules in this house!

----------


## evenjob

I'm such a newbie I don't even own a mandolin yet, but I found this thread funny because I had just posted somewhere else a collection of photos of all the different things my cat uses for a bed. Here's a photo of my cat sleeping on my ukulele gig bag. 



This site has been a great intro to the mandolin world. Hoping to get a mandolin and start lessons soon.

----------


## Astro

Not mine. Just a cute pic of my kind of cat.

----------


## geoffwah

Jem the cat in the case I bought to house my new Mandostrat.

----------


## Kieran

3 cats live here.First one home goes for the couch.Whoever turns in for the night second usually opts for the mandolin gig bag instead of the cat bed!

----------


## katygrasslady

Evidently this is not an isolated incident.

----------


## jim simpson

big cat

----------

atbuckner21

----------


## yellowbarber

Betsy is a little bummed the Stradolin case isn't as comfy as the octave case.

----------


## Russ Donahue

My cat doesn't fit....

----------


## Russ Donahue

> big cat


Big case....

----------


## Mark Seale

He can be very cat like...  :Smile:

----------


## bookmn

My cat was nosing around cases during rehearsal, but we shooed her away. When the flute player got home (Irish band) and opened the case later she jumped back at the sight of a very realistic toy mouse someone had left for her. That tabby's a 'lil devil.

----------


## Phil Sussman

Preparing for an upcoming business trip. Tosh the cat is not quite in the mandolin case, but close.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Well....this is even worse than a case....caption this..

----------

David Rambo

----------


## DavidKOS

"Russian Blue goes where it want to"

I love this thread.

----------

Darryl Wolfe

----------


## Ranger Stan

DANGER in repose in his comfy case.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## Ranger Stan

Yup, I could play that sucker if I had opposable thumbs.

----------

windhavn

----------


## Rob Beck

> Well....this is even worse than a case....caption this..


Darryl's experimental resonator mute was proving to be almost too effective, but it was certainly helping to keep the mouse problem under control.

----------

David Rambo, 

Paul Statman

----------


## DavidKOS

> Well....this is even worse than a case....caption this..




"How long do I have to sit here until the glue dries? Can't you afford a clamp?"

----------

David Rambo, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Well....this is even worse than a case....caption this..


"You could have told me fish glue was sticky!"

----------

alfie

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> "Russian Blue goes where it want to"
> 
> I love this thread.


Russian Blue...never heard of...looked it up and by gosh she may be

----------


## DavidKOS

> Russian Blue...never heard of...looked it up and by gosh she may be


Lovely cats! Almost waterproof coat, beautiful panther-like bodies, sweet cats. I miss mine, had one quite a while ago.

----------


## darrylicshon



----------


## jochemgr

> 


I hope that pic is upside down or otherwise he/she is hanging on very well!!

----------


## Rob Beck

> <img src="http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=130241"/>


  For the third time that week Darryl forgot to switch on the gravity in his mandolin case.  :Wink:

----------

bigskygirl, 

darrylicshon

----------


## darrylicshon

My phone likes to flip my photos , but only when it feels like it , i never know when

----------


## Rick Duvernay

Oscar-  Proof that an F-style cat (fat) does not fit in an A-style case.

----------


## bigskygirl

I'll have to find a new place for my mandolin, Gabe has claimed the case as his....

----------


## Chris W.

This is a stray that wandered into my house tonight and ended up in my Travelite.

----------

Violingirl

----------


## Bob Clark

> This is a stray that wandered into my house tonight and ended up in my Travelite.


I think it is very nice of you to take a stray in and let her sleep in your case, as you have done.  She/he looks like a very happy cat.  Why not keep her?  That decision might make you both very happy.

----------

Violingirl

----------


## Chris W.

> I think it is very nice of you to take a stray in and let her sleep in your case, as you have done.  She/he looks like a very happy cat.  Why not keep her?  That decision might make you both very happy.


That has probably already happened as I have gone and bought food and bowls.  Although a proper cat bed might be next. I don't want my case to get hairy or whizzed in.

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Finally!  I was playing with a friend last night (more than 10 years after this thread starts), and Maisey just decides to see what this new bed might feel like.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Bob Clark

> Lover, one of the two Mandolin Cafe cats testing out a Colorado Case Company box as the result of a new case cover that arrived.


I am sorry for your news today of Lover's passing.  I know full well the pain this loss can inflict. Best wishes to all who will miss this beautiful friend.

Bob

----------

morganpiper, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## DougC

The cat on my avitar is gone. I don't have the heart to change it. There are two kittens now, almost a year old and they keep me pretty busy. No time for case napping I guess.

----------

bigskygirl, 

Bob Clark

----------


## Cindy

Hijacking cat thread with baby.

----------

Fretless, 

Mandolin Cafe

----------


## Pete Braccio

> Hijacking cat thread with baby.


A much more deserving hijack I've never seen.

----------

Cindy

----------


## Roger Moss

No no. That's one of those hairless cats.

----------

Cindy

----------


## Upis Land

To bring this thread back on topic, how about a Black Cat Friday posting; although technically I guess he is not sleeping.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Jess L.

> ... how about a Black Cat Friday posting; although technically I guess he is not sleeping.


Well he looks cozy and contented, so that's nearly as good as sleeping!  :Smile:  

He also looks just a little bit protective of his newfound digs, like he's in relaxed stealth 'watch-cat'  :Wink:  mode & he's making sure the case stays safe while you're playing.  :Smile:  

Incidentally, cool wordplay there with "Black Cat Friday".  :Mandosmiley:   :Smile:  Not sure how prevalent Black Friday shopping is outside of the United States but (in case anyone doesn't know) it's the day after Thanksgiving in the U.S.  :Smile:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Black Cat Friday


Admit to it: you bought the case (and the big speaker) to color-match the cat  :Cool:

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Donna Hays

If it fits...it sits says Mr. Lucky-Bob:

----------


## 72rcgrad

"Smiley" relaxing in Butch Robins' banjo case ~

----------

fox

----------


## sonnyjammer

Here's Stitch Kitty recharging in the travel lite next to Homemade F5 soon to get Sunburst finish... He went to Kitty heaven last year... :Smile:

----------


## Upis Land

> Admit to it: you bought the case (and the big speaker) to color-match the cat


I admit to nothing. Besides, how else would you decide?

----------


## Bertram Henze

> how else would you decide?


Exactly like you did, of course (as far as possible, of course - it was difficult enough to find a case that fit my OM at all, lining color choice was out of the question, but if it had been, black would be the way to go).

----------


## Upis Land

> Exactly like you did, of course (as far as possible, of course - it was difficult enough to find a case that fit my OM at all, lining color choice was out of the question, but if it had been, black would be the way to go).


Ah, so you have a black cat too?

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Ah, so you have a black cat too?


No pets. But black would go with most of my clothing. I'd have yet to find out how to sleep in my case, though.

----------


## twilson

Don't get me started on black cats. Young Mr. Omar, pictured below, took a pee in the mandolin case. Talk about fouling the nest.

----------


## Jim_G



----------


## Upis Land



----------


## Rdeane

What a fabulous thread! I laughed out loud a few times.  We need more like this!  Kudos to all who posted photos.

----------


## Russ Donahue

I have had to replace several cases due to various cats deciding they were acceptable alternatives to a litter box...

----------


## Bob Clark



----------


## dhergert

Oh, sorry, that's "in your case".

(My Aloca bass has a "trap door" on the driver side C.  We call it the "cathouse bass".)

----------


## journeybear

My friend and duo partner Clementine has an orange kitten named Gryphon who's very fond of nestling in her ukulele's soft case. He plopped himself in it yesterday about dusk for a snooze. Adorable, as you can see. I have every reason to believe he will graduate to my mandolin's soft case when he outgrows this one.  :Wink:

----------

farmerjones

----------


## Eric Hanson

This is Munchie. After some years, and a few cases, she finally decided to give this one a try.  :Smile:

----------


## sp.trout



----------

bigskygirl, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## David Kennedy

Not mandolin cases but......

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## oliverkollar

Late to the game......Minke loves the Calton.

----------

bigskygirl, 

Bob Clark, 

T.D.Nydn

----------


## John Rosett

I've had Lucy for 3 years, and this was the first time I saw her in a case.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Jonathan K

Went to practice, came back and had nowhere to put my mando.

----------

Cobalt, 

oliverkollar

----------


## JRG

This is Blossom. As I don't play well, she prefers to lie on the mandolin.

----------

Cobalt, 

LadysSolo

----------


## Lilyaperi

And so it begins! I think I'm doing this right--mandos are supposed to purr like that, right? Gotta say though, I wasn't anticipating the amount of hair this little instrument put off, nor did I know they come with teeth! Hmm...  :Confused:   :Laughing:

----------


## TimBramer

here is my >>>--meow-meow-->

----------


## DougC

My avatar shows a former kitty who I enjoy seeing when I go to Mandolin cafe. 

Nowadays, I have two cats. One, the big boy, is so big I had to buy a Collings mandola. Ha, ha.

The other is my best friend who helped me recover from a dislocated and broken shoulder. (2018) She would sleep on my chest on sleepless nights in the living room. 

Now that I can play again, she finds the violin case a good place to listen.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## dpr

Sara kitty napping in the sun. She also like to lay at my feet when I play upright bass. Otherwise she's not always all that friendly, lol

----------


## oliverkollar

Our little 15 year old Minke is feeling sick again.....we think it may be old age, or some type of stomach cancer. 
Not in pain that we can tell....but in her safe place today.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## Bob Clark

> Our little 15 year old Minke is feeling sick again.....we think it may be old age, or some type of stomach cancer. 
> Not in pain that we can tell....but in her safe place today.


Minke couldn't be much safer than in a Hoffee!  I hope she will be feeling better soon.  I have a very soft spot in my heart for older cats.  Best wishes to you and her.

----------

oliverkollar

----------


## oliverkollar

> Minke couldn't be much safer than in a Hoffee!  I hope she will be feeling better soon.  I have a very soft spot in my heart for older cats.  Best wishes to you and her.


Thank you Bob!

----------


## CelticDude

Why you need an octave mandolin with more than one cat:

----------


## Sue Rieter

Thanks to Charles E. for directing me to this post. Who knew? Years and years of cats and their friends in cases of all kinds!   :Laughing: 

That's Marley in the case in my avatar; here's Smudge in the case while I was still working on it


Sue

----------

Cobalt

----------


## Charles E.

Smudge.... named after the children's book of the same name?

----------


## elbent

Momo in my Rigel case. Bonus of Oliver:

----------

Charles E., 

Mandolin Cafe

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Smudge.... named after the children's book of the same name?


The cat in the Warriors series. My kids (now grown up) were seriously into those books when she came to us.

Sue

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Jesse Kinman

Here’s my two cats in my case tonight, Mozzie and Harriet, they’re about 4 months old.

----------

bstanish, 

Cobalt, 

JEStanek, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Cobalt

> Here’s my two cats in my case tonight, Mozzie and Harriet, they’re about 4 months old.


I think you might need another mandolin (case) so they get one each!

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Tim Logan

Waiting for a dual instrument case......Henry and Gracie

----------

Cobalt, 

Jesse Kinman

----------


## scotta



----------

bigskygirl, 

Bob Clark, 

Jesse Kinman, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## bigskygirl

My avatar is my sweet boy Gabe, he’s older now and likes to sit with us when we would gather to jam.  Here is a pic of our newer guy we call Little Grey Cat, we got him when my beloved grey cat Pinot Noir passed a few years ago and we finally settled on Rocket for his name because he likes to race around the house at top speed.

----------

Jesse Kinman, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## scotta

Max, one of our 3 cats pictured above in my Recurve case, has liked music from the time we got him as a kitten. He would sit on my left leg under my arm while playing mando or banjo.  As he has grown older, he now sits in my case or on a nearby chair while I play.  What a buddy...if only I can get him to take up double bass!

----------

bigskygirl, 

Bob Clark

----------


## bstanish

This is Boris.  He unfortunately passed away last month but I thought he looked good in his case and had to share.  He liked to listen to and sing along with whatever I was playing.  He also was a big meowing fan of classical mandolin and solo violin CDs.

----------

bigskygirl, 

Bob Clark, 

Cobalt, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Bob Clark

> This is Boris.  He unfortunately passed away last month but I thought he looked good in his case and had to share.  He liked to listen to and sing along with whatever I was playing.  He also was a big meowing fan of classical mandolin and solo violin CDs.


I am so sorry for your loss.  I know how Lasting and deep that pain can be.  Boris was a real beauty and I am glad you shared his picture with us.  Was Boris a seal-point Birman?  He looks very much like one.  We have known a number of Birmans and they have all had wonderful, loving personalities.  Thank you very much for sharing your memories of Boris with us.  There are few pleasures as heart-warming as sharing music with a cat who enjoys it.

Best wishes,

Bob

----------

bigskygirl, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Bob Clark

Accidental double post.  Sorry!

----------


## bstanish

> I am so sorry for your loss.  I know how Lasting and deep that pain can be.  Boris was a real beauty and I am glad you shared his picture with us.  Was Boris a seal-point Birman?  He looks very much like one.  We have known a number of Birmans and they have all had wonderful, loving personalities.  Thank you very much for sharing your memories of Boris with us.  There are few pleasures as heart-warming as sharing music with a cat who enjoys it.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Bob


Thanks for that Bob. 
It's always hard losing a pet/family member. Boris was a Ragdoll and, like Birmans, very laidback and affectionate. 

Cheers,
Bradley

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## journeybear

What's cuter than a cat in a case? Two cats in a case!  :Laughing:  That's Neptune tending to Gryphon, who tolerates the attention.  :Wink: 

Though getting the case all to himself isn't so bad, either.  :Whistling:

----------


## Sue Rieter

Between those photos, I see at least 5 instruments out, so it seems that if they wanted a case to themselves, it should be available. I'm envious that your cats are bonded.  Mine would *never* share a case. It would be more like, can I chase the other guy out so that_ I_ can get comfortable there instead?

----------

journeybear

----------


## keith.rogers

A snug fit  :Smile:  



Not in my case (didn't have a mando then), but in the case of a friend who passed last year.

p.s. I do have a case now, and she (same cat) gets in or on it as soon as an opportunity arises. I may just give her the case, since it (older Eastman Bobelock style) has both zippers broken. Repair likely more than a decent replacement.

----------


## Sue Rieter

What a lucky cat! Her own case!

----------

Reywas

----------


## journeybear

> Between those photos, I see at least 5 instruments out, so it seems that if they wanted a case to themselves, it should be available. I'm envious that your cats are bonded.  Mine would *never* share a case. It would be more like, can I chase the other guy out so that_ I_ can get comfortable there instead?


Ha ha ha!  :Laughing:  Good eye! Actually, the only cases are mine and my friend's ukulele case. In an earlier post, Gryphon was snoozing in the ukulele case. They moved up to this configuration.  :Wink: 

But these were from visits to my friend's place. So not all the instruments had cases, at least not open and ready for habitation.  :Wink:  The cats are brothers, and Neptune was the runt of the litter, so perhaps that was motivation for currying favor with Gryphon this way. But yes - it did seem extraordinary they would carry like this, sharing such a small space.

----------


## Reywas

Beautiful cats!

----------


## journeybear

Thanks, I think?  :Confused:  I don't see anything particularly special about these cats, though they surely are pleasant enough. There are some cats in this thread, though, who are true visual delights. And they know how to fill a case.  :Grin: 

Neptune has the funniest, cutest, tiniest little voice, though.

I think he's saying, "Here's the can. Where's the tuna?"  :Confused:

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## bigskygirl

My avatar is my sweet boy Gabe who journeyed to the rainbow bridge a few weeks ago.  He would always sit with me while I played, helped me change strings, and attended all the Zoom sessions this last yearafter 15 years together hes left a big hole in my heart for sure

----------

Jonathan Reinhardt

----------


## Sue Rieter

> My avatar is my sweet boy Gabe who journeyed to the rainbow bridge a few weeks ago.  He would always sit with me while I played, helped me change strings, and attended all the Zoom sessions this last year…after 15 years together he’s left a big hole in my heart for sure…


Bigskygirl, I'm so sorry for your loss. Even though we know they can't live forever, it's always tough.

Here's a strange but comforting story about a cat's passing. My daughter left her cat, Whiskers, at home when she went to college in Maryland. Whiskers was an amazing huntress in her younger days, but as she got older, she developed multiple serious health issues. One morning she couldn't breathe right; we took her to the emergency vet and she didn't come home. My daughter's boyfriend (now husband) was at home in Oregon then, and had no idea of what had happened. He was sleeping when Whiskers passed, but at the same time it happened, he had a dream about her running free through a beautiful meadow.

----------

bigskygirl

----------


## bigskygirl

> Bigskygirl, I'm so sorry for your loss. Even though we know they can't live forever, it's always tough.
> 
> Here's a strange but comforting story about a cat's passing. My daughter left her cat, Whiskers, at home when she went to college in Maryland. Whiskers was an amazing huntress in her younger days, but as she got older, she developed multiple serious health issues. One morning she couldn't breathe right; we took her to the emergency vet and she didn't come home. My daughter's boyfriend (now husband) was at home in Oregon then, and had no idea of what had happened. He was sleeping when Whiskers passed, but at the same time it happened, he had a dream about her running free through a beautiful meadow.


Hi Sue, thank you for that wonderful story.  Gabe has since come to me in a dream - he was very sick at the end after battling multiple infections and had lost his strength..in the dream he was strong and moving around like a young cat.  I had a similar dream when my dad died after a long illness and a friend told me they were letting me know they were ok nowheres a pic from a few years ago of him helping me build a guitar.

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Old Dog Dave

Heard someone say not long ago:  Dogs are proof that God loves us; cats are proof that the devil's on our trail.  :Smile:

----------

Louise NM

----------


## Charles E.

So St Peter needs a break and asks God to take his seat for a bit,. While God  is sitting at the Golden Gates and he sees two dogs and a cat approach. When in front of him he says"explain yourselves and why you should be admitted into Heaven." The first dog says " I have always been a good dog and once saved a child from drowning in a pond". "Very well, you may enter and sit beside me on my right side". He turns to the second dog and asks "and how about you?" The second dog says" well, I have always been a good too but while have never saved a child, I have never bitten let alone growled at anyone". "Very well, come in and sit at my left side", responds God. God, then looks at the cat and asks"what about you"? The cat replies "I believe you are sitting in my chair".

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## dustyamps

Meet Marley

----------


## Chris Cochran



----------


## Charles E.

Aw man, that's just cold.  :Frown:

----------


## bigskygirl

> 


Real nice, why don't you crawl back in your hole.

----------

bstanish

----------


## kookaburra

Great thread idea, and it certainly  brings out a few uptight attitudes!

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Meet Marley


Here's my Marley. He and Smudge are competing for who will own the new case

----------


## Bob Clark

> 


Hiss, hiss, hiss!

----------


## Bob Clark

> Here's my Marley. He and Smudge are competing for who will own the new case


You should always buy two instruments at a time so they won't feel the need to compete (good idea, huh?)!

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## Chris Cochran

> Real nice, why don't you crawl back in your hole.


Sorry. Humor intended, not offense. Point being I don't want an animal in my case.

----------


## journeybear

OK, it's not my case, nor my guitar, but it is my cat, Manatee - well, shared ownership - who sees nothing wrong with squeezing in there.  :Disbelief:

----------

Bob Clark, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Jacob

*Why do cats love boxes (and cases) so much?*

----------


## Sue Rieter

Not _in_ the case but _on_ the case.



The outside pocket of this case just reminds Marley of a cat bed.

JB, didn't I see a video on your youtube page of that selfsame cat making coffee?

----------


## keith.rogers

On the case or in the case, our cats have you covered! (As my friend who brought his "Applause" over for a little setup discovered)

----------

masa618

----------


## journeybear

> JB, didn't I see a video on your youtube page of that selfsame cat making coffee?


Yeppers! Well, not making coffee - wouldn't that be useful? - but watching it being made.  :Coffee:  It *is* a fascinating bit of alchemy ...  :Coffee:

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## journeybear

I'm surprised Manatee hasn't shown up in this thread before. She is one very photogenic cat. Also surprised I can't seem to find a pic of her in a case. Lots of other containers, for sure, but a case? Not so much.  :Confused: 

This is as close as I could find - checking out my new (to me) case, a $3 Salvation Army find. Just couldn't entice her into it. Maybe she didn't like the color. I'm not crazy about it myself. But the price was right.

She loved the amp cover, though. It was her favorite plaything/hideout for a while. 

There are pics of her in boxes; others have mentioned this tendency in their own cats. But when I had just moved in, she decided she liked being on the top of the pile of boxes awaiting unpacking. That became one of her accustomed sleeping places. Then one day I caught her as she was awakening, surveying her domain, anticipating a new day of discovery. This is my favorite picture of her.

----------


## Louise NM

Fabulous facial markings!

----------


## journeybear

Thank you. It is quite a distinctive blaze. I'd tell her you said so, but it would go to her head.  :Wink: 

Manatee is a remarkable cat. She is quite a hunter. She's sussed out many a late-night cockroach, keeping them in sight till I dispatch them - to her chagrin, you know, losing her "plaything." She very much likes to go on walks. She follows right along - forward and back, investigating this and that, but always stays close. She doesn't need a leash, but the dog does!  :Laughing:

----------

Louise NM, 

mando_dan

----------


## Sue Rieter

How about silly Smudge sleeping in my headset case? She's a small cat, but still ...

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Sepulchrave

This is his bluegrass face!

----------

Mandolin Cafe, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Bob Clark

Just a photo a happened upon this morning while looking for something else, of Pippa listening to me practice.  This pretty, mischievous, sweet little cat loves music and usually inserts herself in the middle of my duo's practice sessions.  She's a real joy.

----------

Mandolin Cafe, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Bob Clark

Although I have probably shown both of these photos before, my pal Robyn is going through a rough time and I thought I'd put these two photos of him here, now.  He's elderly and having serious medical issues.  He is dearly loved and well cared-for, but the ravages of time are taking their toll.  Still, he's eating well and purring his _basso profundo_ purr at the slightest glance from us.  He's a great cat who loves mandolin music, at least when he could hear better, he did.

----------

JEStanek, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

Bob, I'm sorry to hear about Robyn's health issues. It's always tough, but I know you and your wife will give him the best care possible. How old is he? I know your cats are like family; mine are too, so I can empathize. 

My old lady Smudge has been pretty good since her thyroid procedure last winter. Will be sending good vibes for Robyn.

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## bigskygirl

Bob, so sorry to hear about Robyn, he looks like a very good boy.  I lost my Gabe (avatar) last September and miss him so, he used to sit with me when I played or would help me change strings, he was a good boy too.  Sending hugs for you and Robyn.

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## Bob Clark

> Bob, I'm sorry to hear about Robyn's health issues. It's always tough, but I know you and your wife will give him the best care possible. How old is he? I know your cats are like family; mine are too, so I can empathize. 
> 
> My old lady Smudge has been pretty good since her thyroid procedure last winter. Will be sending good vibes for Robyn.


Thanks, Sue.  I'm glad to learn that Smudge has been doing well.  Robyn is only 15, but he's an 'old' 15.  Some cats just age more quickly than others (like humans, I guess).  He had a rapid onset of glaucoma just over a week ago and was being cared for by the Vets at U. Penn's Vet School.  His eye had an astonishingly rapid downhill course, was quite painful, and had to be removed on Tuesday.  The Pathology report came back diagnosing a highly-aggressive melanoma within the wall of the eye.  Either we got it all or we didn't; time will tell.  He is recovering quickly from his surgery and is now not in pain.  He is his old self, which is pretty laid back.  Along with his inflammatory bowel disease, he's showing his age, but aging gracefully.  We sure love this cat!

----------


## Bob Clark

> Bob, so sorry to hear about Robyn, he looks like a very good boy.  I lost my Gabe (avatar) last September and miss him so, he used to sit with me when I played or would help me change strings, he was a good boy too.  Sending hugs for you and Robyn.


Thanks so much for your kind thoughts.  I'm sorry for your loss of Gabe.  I am sure you miss him terribly.  I hope you are healing to the point, though, that your memories of him bring you joy as well.  Our feline family members really are a huge part of our lives.  I am glad Gabe enjoyed your music!

----------

